# It calculates, but doesn't this seem low?



## Andrew Zuckerman (Dec 26, 2014)

Please look at this trip and look at the time invested and the miles and consider I had to drive just as far home. Even though on non surge you can't earn money faster, I still feel cheated.


----------



## Robinhood (May 7, 2015)

lol...I don't even know what to say...


----------



## Robinhood (May 7, 2015)

Andrew Zuckerman said:


> Please look at this trip and look at the time invested and the miles and consider I had to drive just as far home. Even though on non surge you can't earn money faster, I still feel cheated.
> View attachment 7787


Did you click the "need help" button when you got there? You need help there bro.


----------



## Andrew Zuckerman (Dec 26, 2014)

i honestly thought something was wrong and was going to click the help button, then i decided to calculate it first, then i cried.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

thats distressing


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

Ridesharing your valuable time and vehicular assets. Sharing is caring!

But seriously get that sorted, concerning!


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Uber X and no surge, sounds about right. Uber would say, its nearly $30 an hour.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Uber X and no surge, sounds about right. Uber would say, its nearly $30 an hour.


Oh no . Travis now has proof of $30 per hour


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Yeah right! Like he needed to hear it from a lowly driver.


----------



## Robinhood (May 7, 2015)

In all honesty, mo amigo says you need 1.14/mile to stay afloat. You are right there so I was just giving you a hard time. 

Stay safe my friends!


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Andrew Zuckerman said:


> Please look at this trip and look at the time invested and the miles and consider I had to drive just as far home. Even though on non surge you can't earn money faster, I still feel cheated.
> View attachment 7787


Maybe petition for adequate rates, too


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I had a ride in heavy traffic today, 1 hour and 19 minutes after waiting almost 5 minutes for the dirt bags to get to the car. (dirt bags because it was a drug purchase run to Brentwood)
20.7 miles.... $33.90 gross fare.. my cut after Ubers vig? a whopping $26.32 for 1 1/2 hours of my time. then subtract gas and car expenses.... UberX pays shit.


----------



## HoverCraft1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Andrew Zuckerman said:


> Please look at this trip and look at the time invested and the miles and consider I had to drive just as far home. Even though on non surge you can't earn money faster, I still feel cheated.
> View attachment 7787


now don't do That again!, sorry man, can't pay your expenses at non surge. I NEVER take a ride longer than 10 miles (non surge) - I just avoid the non surge call in the 1st place. The bright side? It leaves you alot of free time to work on your new plan A.


----------



## sm001 (May 25, 2015)

HoverCraft1 said:


> now don't do That again!, sorry man, can't pay your expenses at non surge. I NEVER take a ride longer than 10 miles (non surge) - I just avoid the non surge call in the 1st place. The bright side? It leaves you alot of free time to work on your new plan A.


In australia we need to accept 90% of the calls. How it is over there? How you manage avoid uber suspension if you keep cancelling non surge rides?


----------



## sm001 (May 25, 2015)

sm001 said:


> In australia we need to accept 90% of the calls. How it is over there? How you manage avoid uber suspension if you keep cancelling non surge rides?


How you know before accepting the calls how many miles you need to drive ? 
Uber doesnt give you the information before accepting and pressing arrived button.


----------



## CLAkid (Oct 23, 2014)

I live in Los Angeles and I'm familiar with the route you took--from WLA to Ventura. With the low L.A. rates, your fare seems about right. It should be much more. Sad but true. You would have made a killing if it were just a 1.5x surge.


----------



## Robinhood (May 7, 2015)

sm001 said:


> How you know before accepting the calls how many miles you need to drive ?
> Uber doesnt give you the information before accepting and pressing arrived button.


These guys over here in the US have gone rogue. If you are referring to miles needed to go pick up pax then they do not know it by some just set a time limit that they won't go over eg. 7-10 mins or have a general idea of miles needed to go to pick up. Enroute to pax you can now check waybill to see destination of pax and how far they are going but this shouldn't and doesn't matter much to most drivers unless pax is going where you don't want to go. Otherwise distance is moot as you knew whether it was a surge or non surge trip that you were accepting. Feel free to cancel any trip though if you have an inkling, hunch, bad feeling, good feeling, tired etc. Both your acceptance rate and cancellation rates get dinged but c'est la vie.


----------



## Andrew Zuckerman (Dec 26, 2014)

Sometimes if it's orange area and surge around then log off and wait for your area to surge and drive for something else, but most often Lyft and sidecar are so not busy that I can't get a ride and it's just more worth it to log on uber and net %10 then to not net at all. It's really a sad time. I thought I would do just as good when I moved from SF, but now I'm struggling literally to keep my apartment.


----------



## HoverCraft1 (Mar 7, 2015)

sm001 said:


> In australia we need to accept 90% of the calls. How it is over there? How you manage avoid uber suspension if you keep cancelling non surge rides?


----------



## HoverCraft1 (Mar 7, 2015)

We are 80% here ( not working the guarantee)


----------



## HoverCraft1 (Mar 7, 2015)

sm001 said:


> How you know before accepting the calls how many miles you need to drive ?
> Uber doesnt give you the information before accepting and pressing arrived button.


IF I happen to accept a non surge fare, (happens when the request comes from an adjacent non surge zone - and I'm approaching my 80% threshold) -I'll pull up to the address, text the Pax 'I'm here at xyz address' this gives you a time stamp to prove you arrived and attempted to contact the Pax. I set my phone timer for 5 minutes. Then 2 things happen: the pax doesn't show, at the 5 min -hit "cancel, rider no show" or .. the rider comes out, I keep all my doors locked, I roll my front R window down, get them to confirm the requestor name, say urgently ' are you staying local?' (Not ' how far are yoy going') 
They'll say, (if they have put the address in the app) oh, I put the address in, ( Don't hit ' begin trip' till you know where they're going!) 
I'll say, " I'm just trying to plan, is it close? "I'm going to such and such"... if it's more than 10 miles away, I have a sick dog at home, my wife just called, etc etc, can't stay out, gotta get home..


----------



## HoverCraft1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Andrew Zuckerman said:


> Sometimes if it's orange area and surge around then log off and wait for your area to surge and drive for something else, but most often Lyft and sidecar are so not busy that I can't get a ride and it's just more worth it to log on uber and net %10 then to not net at all. It's really a sad time. I thought I would do just as good when I moved from SF, but now I'm struggling literally to keep my apartment.


Sorry man, that really sucks! Save gas, don't drive around trolling for non surge. Use your down time to work on an alternative plan. SF is known to be an awesome area to drive, with great rates, volume etc. Nothing quite like that down here...


----------



## Robinhood (May 7, 2015)

HoverCraft1 said:


> IF I happen to accept a non surge fare, (happens when the request comes from an adjacent non surge zone - and I'm approaching my 80% threshold) -I'll pull up to the address, text the Pax 'I'm here at xyz address' this gives you a time stamp to prove you arrived and attempted to contact the Pax. I set my phone timer for 5 minutes. Then 2 things happen: the pax doesn't show, at the 5 min -hit "cancel, rider no show" or .. the rider comes out, I keep all my doors locked, I roll my front R window down, get them to confirm the requestor name, say urgently ' are you staying local?' (Not ' how far are yoy going')
> They'll say, (if they have put the address in the app) oh, I put the address in, ( Don't hit ' begin trip' till you know where they're going!)
> I'll say, " I'm just trying to plan, is it close? "I'm going to such and such"... if it's more than 10 miles away, I have a sick dog at home, my wife just called, etc etc, can't stay out, gotta get home..


This is absolutely classic! I'm going to try this one day. This is ride share so you should be able to discuss where the pax is going just to make sure they going your way!


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

HoverCraft1 said:


> IF I happen to accept a non surge fare, (happens when the request comes from an adjacent non surge zone - and I'm approaching my 80% threshold) -I'll pull up to the address, text the Pax 'I'm here at xyz address' this gives you a time stamp to prove you arrived and attempted to contact the Pax. I set my phone timer for 5 minutes. Then 2 things happen: the pax doesn't show, at the 5 min -hit "cancel, rider no show" or .. the rider comes out, I keep all my doors locked, I roll my front R window down, get them to confirm the requestor name, say urgently ' are you staying local?' (Not ' how far are yoy going')
> They'll say, (if they have put the address in the app) oh, I put the address in, ( Don't hit ' begin trip' till you know where they're going!)
> I'll say, " I'm just trying to plan, is it close? "I'm going to such and such"... if it's more than 10 miles away, I have a sick dog at home, my wife just called, etc etc, can't stay out, gotta get home..


Clever, my friend, very clever.

Your approach accomplishes so much by empowering drivers to minimize trips unlikely to be profitable. Best of all, it subtly screens passengers for profitable trips without appearing discriminatory. What could someone possibly complain about that would hold up to scrutiny. That's right. Nothing!


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Robinhood said:


> This is absolutely classic! I'm going to try this one day. This is ride share so you should be able to discuss where the pax is going just to make sure they going your way!


 Sorry to tell you but ridesharing is car pooling, uber x is a ********* service, no offence to you guys but that is what it is.


----------



## RippGutt (Sep 6, 2014)

I'm sorry, but that's crazy.. That's why I am a surge only driver..


----------



## Robinhood (May 7, 2015)

RippGutt said:


> I'm sorry, but that's crazy.. That's why I am a surge only driver..


That's real fancy looking there Ripp, wish I could get a slice of that! I wonder what the oldest and cheapest xl vehicle could be? Hmmm


----------



## HoverCraft1 (Mar 7, 2015)

atomix said:


> Clever, my friend, very clever.
> 
> Your approach accomplishes so much by empowering drivers to minimize trips unlikely to be profitable. Best of all, it subtly screens passengers for profitable trips without appearing discriminatory. What could someone possibly complain about that would hold up to scrutiny. That's right. Nothing!


Tks ! Now let's all try and AT Least break even !


----------



## RippGutt (Sep 6, 2014)

Robinhood said:


> That's real fancy looking there Ripp, wish I could get a slice of that! I wonder what the oldest and cheapest xl vehicle could be? Hmmm


I thought it was no more than 6 years old. I could be wrong.


----------



## atomix (May 10, 2015)

HoverCraft1 said:


> Tks ! Now let's all try and AT Least break even !


True, true.

This little gem makes getting tips easier (pasted from earlier conversation):

↑
"Agreed, but what do we do in the interim while waiting for these cases to sort themselves out? Sit and wait, or come up with an alternative plan? I'm worried about today and have hopes of change in the future."
*
Change begins with accepting we have worth and value. *

In practical terms, consider this scenario: when a passenger gets in vehicle, briefly go over whatever courtesies you can provide them, like spotify, cd player, water, gum, phone chargers, and so on, to warm the atmosphere. Then switch into whatever rules you may have for riding in your vehicle such as wearing a seat belt, not eating, and of course, "to avoid any misunderstandings, tips aren't required--or expected; if you are happy with my service though, any consideration will be appreciated." Once that's said, never bring up tips again unless they do. The passenger has just been sweetened to the idea of tipping without even realizing it because the approach was subtle.

atomix, Today at 5:26 PMEditDeleteRepor


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

I voted no on the poll only because I feel it would be a waste of time. Uber doesn't even view us as human beings. They would laugh at a petition.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> I voted no on the poll only because I feel it would be a waste of time. Uber doesn't even view us as human beings. They would laugh at a petition.


I always laugh at petitions.


----------



## mikeuberman123 (Jul 10, 2015)

you have a better chance of making more money at McDonalds


----------



## uberissohonest (Aug 7, 2015)

my average "acceptance rate" has prolly been about 75% since i started in may. if they start paying for acceotance rates, i'll worry about it then. if you're still worried about acceptance rates, accept/cancel/other...you're an independent contractor, right? if they give you shit, remind them of that. i'm not accepting calls over 15 minutes away in my market. i usually skip calls more than ten minutes away. if everyone would get into the habit of accepting and cancelling when the driver decides it's not worth their time and fuel, it'd stimulate the shit out of surge. it's a negotiating tool, people. i must have accepted and cancelled 100+ calls last week. uber hasnt said shit. i'm not driving out of my way for these shit rates unless it's a)right around the corner or b) surge of 2.1 or more.


----------



## uberissohonest (Aug 7, 2015)

true.


sm001 said:


> How you know before accepting the calls how many miles you need to drive ?
> Uber doesnt give you the information before accepting and pressing arrived button.


true. they won't say shit about it because they can't. this is why you calculate ahead of time whether or not if it's worth driving out of your way. sure, it may pay off, it may not. but think about where they are most likely to go from their area, and if it's worth the time it takes to get there.


----------

